# Help from Hollanders:) Please



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Looking for information on a Malinois Dex Perle de Tourbiere, any would help.

Thanks Bryan


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

heres a start

www.bloedlijnen.nl

in the tab ZOEKEN typ in Dex..he's the second one from the top


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

another link
http://www.phv-hareneo.nl/g__schut.htm

owner is:
Gerrie Schut 
E-mail [email protected]


----------

